
Show HN: Automate your registry credentials for your Kubernetes cluster - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/registry-creds
======
steigr
What about [https://github.com/mittwald/kubernetes-
replicator](https://github.com/mittwald/kubernetes-replicator)

